# Outlaw water well for Garden



## easyshack (Mar 17, 2013)

Many people are gardening, but with city water bills going up 3 and 4 times every year. I found the Fix. We drilled our own water well. Smaller toy drills only work in soft clay and sand. we had some rock. Did a web search, on water well drilling rig rental. Land owners in texas can drill there own water well on there land or Land they have leased. We rented a drilling rig form a freind. Drilled 185ft in a little over 2 days. We put solar pump on well, and it goes into 1000 gallon water tank on 20ft leg platform. We have plenty of garden water and house water now. Cost us 3800.00 for rig rental and water tank and solar pump, still only 1/3 of what drilling company wanted. 
In texas some people charge 10,000 for one 200ft water well. DIY was our best option.
Now our veggys that are free, have been watered with free water. The place i got the rig rental info from was (link removed)


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Here those sorts of wells are called Bores *short for bore holes I guess* and they are drilled by professional bore drillers who include the gravels, bore linings, capping and water analysis in their fee.

By law they have to have a meter on them but we pay peanuts per megalitre.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

TG, where do you live that you're paying for water out of your private water well? 

Our water well doesn't have a meter. Even if we drilled a new well and had to have a meter, it would only be for information on how much water is being used. We wouldn't be charged for the water.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Country Living said:


> TG, where do you live that you're paying for water out of your private water well?
> 
> Our water well doesn't have a meter. Even if we drilled a new well and had to have a meter, it would only be for information on how much water is being used. We wouldn't be charged for the water.


Australia.

We are a very dry country and ground water is considered a very precious resource.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> Australia.
> 
> We are a very dry country and ground water is considered a very precious resource.


I can see water meters being used in US Southwest. Many of the people in SoCal, Nevada, Arizona don't own the water rights on their land.

Wellington, NZ now has a watering ban.

"Rare water restrictions - including a complete ban on all forms of garden watering - are being introduced in Wellington, which has not had any rain for six weeks and has supplies for less than 20 days."


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I put my own well down the HARD way the method is called cable drilling, sure wish I'd had a friend with a drilling rig! Basically set it up the same way, a twelve volt submersable pump in the well a fifty five gal tank in the basement a twelve volt transfer pump, run a line out to greenhouse chickencoop and backup water to the house.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

easyshack said:


> Many people are gardening, but with city water bills going up 3 and 4 times every year. I found the Fix. We drilled our own water well. Smaller toy drills only work in soft clay and sand. we had some rock. Did a web search, on water well drilling rig rental. Land owners in texas can drill there own water well on there land or Land they have leased. We rented a drilling rig form a freind. Drilled 185ft in a little over 2 days. We put solar pump on well, and it goes into 1000 gallon water tank on 20ft leg platform. We have plenty of garden water and house water now. Cost us 3800.00 for rig rental and water tank and solar pump, still only 1/3 of what drilling company wanted.
> In texas some people charge 10,000 for one 200ft water well. DIY was our best option.
> Now our veggys that are free, have been watered with free water. The place i got the rig rental info from was (link removed)


What does outlaw water well for gardens have to do with this?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

It appears the OP is surreptitiously advertising for the company since the link is in all his posts. Maybe this is simply creative spamming.....


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

easyshack said:


> Many people are gardening, but with city water bills going up 3 and 4 times every year. I found the Fix. We drilled our own water well. Smaller toy drills only work in soft clay and sand. we had some rock. Did a web search, on water well drilling rig rental. Land owners in texas can drill there own water well on there land or Land they have leased. We rented a drilling rig form a freind. Drilled 185ft in a little over 2 days. We put solar pump on well, and it goes into 1000 gallon water tank on 20ft leg platform. We have plenty of garden water and house water now. Cost us 3800.00 for rig rental and water tank and solar pump, still only 1/3 of what drilling company wanted.
> In texas some people charge 10,000 for one 200ft water well. DIY was our best option.
> *Now our veggys that are free, have been watered with free water*. The place i got the rig rental info from was (link removed)


The water wasn't 'free' - you had to drill the well, put in a pump, elevated water tank and so on.

So - $3800/how years of veggies vs a city water bill?

Don't get me wrong, I paid a driller for a 280 foot well, with 6 in steel casing with pump test and it cost kust under 5K. But we were way out of town - it was drill or do without. I would have been happy to have access to treated city water, but there wasn't a choice.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> The water wasn't 'free' - you had to drill the well, put in a pump, elevated water tank and so on.
> 
> So - $3800/how years of veggies vs a city water bill?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I paid a driller for a 280 foot well, with 6 in steel casing with pump test and it cost kust under 5K. But we were way out of town - it was drill or do without. I would have been happy to have access to treated city water, but there wasn't a choice.


LOL That is what I thought.

3800 would pay my garden water bill for the rest of my life.


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

in british columbia canada water wells must be registered and taxed, how crazy is that.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

aklavik said:


> in british columbia canada water wells must be registered and taxed, how crazy is that.


I can understand that.... the well is considered an asset either real or personal. I suspect if the well never pumped a gallon of water the tax would still be levied.


----------



## ENIGMA6 (Apr 16, 2011)

Caution about well water. If you live in a farming community that has been farmed for a long time, probably should check for pesticide residue in the water. Back in the fifties such things as DDT and others were commonly used before being determined to cause cancer, etc. If you use contaminated water for your garden, these same pesticides will end up in your vegetables.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have the water from our well and also from the lake tested annually. It helps our lake is fully contained on our property so there's not any issue with careless neighbors. Of course, as with any body of water, there is a risk of leptospirosis; however, it hasn't turned up in our water samples. The dogs get an annual vaccination for lepto along with their rabies and distemper shots because they don't care what they eat, drink, or lick.


----------



## easyshack (Mar 17, 2013)

Sand point wells are a cheap way to go also. But you are limited to shallow water. For people with farming and some welding skills you can build small toy rig from Drillcat plans drill, its kind of like older Deeprock hydra drill style unit. But still cheap if your drilling one or more wells.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

easyshack said:


> Sand point wells are a cheap way to go also. But you are limited to shallow water. For people with farming and some welding skills you can build small toy rig from Drillcat plans drill, its kind of like older Deeprock hydra drill style unit. But still cheap if your drilling one or more wells.


You might want to customize your spam a bit more... it still comes across as spam.


----------



## Gravlore (Dec 10, 2011)

Website Addy's are spam (for personal profit). Mentioning a product is not. I like Miracle Grow, does that make me a spammer? Or saying where I buy it? If it is the same website over and over then I see that as spam. Just my opinion.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

He is pushing the same "website over and over" in his four posts. If you read his fourth post (#15 in this thread) you'll see it has nothing to do with the numerous posts preceding it. I suspect English is not his first language and he's using canned text provided by someone else.


----------

